# reRender



## Läuschen123 (25. Jun 2012)

Huhu,

Habe ein paar Fragen bezüglich des reRenders..

Was macht dieser genau? Kann man dadurch den Wert eines inputfields in html über die bean verändern?
wie löse ich den reRender in meiner Methode in der Bean aus?

ich füge in meiner xhtml Datei den reRender an ..:

<a4j:support event="onclick" reRender="Button0" />


wie sage ich jetzt aber dass er ausgelöst werden soll=?:/

Gruss & Danke


----------



## ssoul26 (25. Jun 2012)

Du sagst im ja, wann er ausgelöst werden soll mit : event = "onclick". Der ReRender rendert die Seite bzw. das ausgewählte Element neu, dabei wird die Getter- Methode aufgerufen. Lies dich auch mal in FacesContext (JSF) bzw. ExternalContext ein.


----------



## Läuschen123 (25. Jun 2012)

Danke 

Für was steht der das nach reRender="Button0"

Was bringt mir das und wo taucht es wieder auf?


----------



## ssoul26 (25. Jun 2012)

Läuschen123 hat gesagt.:


> Danke
> 
> Für was steht der das nach reRender="Button0"
> 
> Was bringt mir das und wo taucht es wieder auf?



In dem Attribute "reRender" gibst du die ID des wieder zu rendernden Elementes ein. In diesem Fall soll bei Mausklick das Feld mit der ID "Button0" reRendert werden. Du kannst entweder einzeln Elemente "Rerendern" oder gar ganze Gruppen.


----------



## Läuschen123 (25. Jun 2012)

Habe den reRender nun eingebunden in die xhtml mit der entsprechenden id.

Du meintest eben was von der getter Methode.. ich habe nun einen namen aus dem inputfield in der Methode der Bean verändert, möchte den neuen Wert jetzt an das inputfield nach fokusverlust übergeben, was muss ich nun noch ändern?

die normale getter Methode heisst nun:


```
public String getName() {
		return name;
	}
```


Gruss


----------



## Läuschen123 (25. Jun 2012)

Könnte das ind er getter methode nun so stimmen?


```
public String getName() {
		return onNameChange();
	}
```


----------



## Läuschen123 (25. Jun 2012)

okay das muss andersrum sonst gibt es ja keinen sinn...

also so:


```
public String getUhrzeit() {
		return uhrzeit;
	}

	public void setUhrzeit(String uhrzeit) {
		this.uhrzeit = onTimeChange();
	}
```

sonst gibt er ja nichts zurück


----------



## ssoul26 (25. Jun 2012)

Eingabe von InputField werden über die Setter-Methode an die Bean übergeben und anhand der Getter-Methode aus der Bean gelesen. Wenn du dein InputField richtig gebunden hast, musst du nichts mehr veranlassen, sofern die Getter- und Setter-Methoden in der Bean richtig angelegt sind. 

Was willst du denn eigentlich konkretes machen?


----------



## Läuschen123 (25. Jun 2012)

Funktioniert, danke )

wollte den namen im inputfield verändern, bzw mich mit jsf weiter befassen


----------

